# Male Powdered Blue Dwarf Gourami Has A Red Sore



## SaintCaleb (Aug 26, 2007)

Here is a quick background on my current aquarium set-up.

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) *20 Gallons*
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water? *Freshwater*
3. How long the aquarium has been set up? *10 Months*
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) *The tank has 3 Fancy Tail Guppies, 1 Male Powder Blue Dwarf Gourami, 1 Male Balloon Belly Molly, 1 Female Balloon Belly Molly, 1 Ghost Shrimp *
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? *No*
6. What temperature is the tank water currently? *78 Degrees Fahrenheit. *
7. What make/model filter are you using? *An Aqua-Tech 20-40 (7 watt) and a Tetra Whisper Air Pump (1.5 watt) with a bubble wand.*
8. Are you using a CO2 unit? *No*
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? *Some, but it is indirect through windows that are covered with thin curtains.*
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? *March 23rd/ 25%*
11. How often do you perform water changes? *Weekly*
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish? *Twice a day, just enough for the fish to eat it all in about a minute. Once in the morning, once in the evening. They usually eat Tetra color tropical flakes. On occasion they eat peas, lettuce, and they munch on the green algae on the drift wood.*
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on? * A Standard Fluorescent (One 19 Watt Bulb) that is kept on for about 12 hours religiously. *
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time? *My male Powdered Blue Dwarf Gourami has a red spot on its chin. Beside that everything appears normal. His appetite, and behavior remains the same. Nothing else appears to be wrong with the other fish. Just a red sore on the Gourami.* 
15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. *The water quality is great, believe me on this.*
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips? *I have never used a test kit. *
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank? *5 months ago.  The fish behaved normal. Nothing appeared wrong, and the fish in the tank were healthy. She is still healthy and growing up nicely.*

I have heard through discussion that Dwarf Gouramis are prone to disease and are only a pretty fish for aquariums. During my research I have not had time to find a concrete source specifically on Dwarf Gourami diseases. I am asking if anyone knows a preventative cure or if I can be guided to a source that will help me diagnose and treat my fish. I do not want any of my fish to be effected by the red spot on my Gourami.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

SaintCaleb said:


> 15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. *The water quality is great, believe me on this.*
> 16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips? *I have never used a test kit. *


Unfortunately your water can look "great" and your parameters be going kablooie all at once. I strongly advise you to purchase an API Freshwater Master Kit immediately, test your water and get back to us...


----------

